# Lowrider Bike for sale on Craigslist, Has to be a joke



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Check out this Lowrider Bike for sale on Craigslist over here.

This has to be a joke or this guys on crack :loco:

someone need to call this guy & tell him hes full of it :rofl:

http://toledo.craigslist.org/bik/2706976735.html


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

That's probably closer to 38$ than $3800


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

dam 3800 for walmart brats bike


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Fuk to dam expensive for dat shit


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Boricua Customs said:


> Check out this Lowrider Bike for sale on Craigslist over here.
> 
> This has to be a joke or this guys on crack :loco:
> 
> ...


Don't put me on blast homie damn! I need the money...


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey you guys are missing the point that's a suade seat and how many of you owne 100 spoke rims they must be custom lol I wonder if ww made those rims lol


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Don't put me on blast homie damn! I need the money...


:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Boricua Customs said:


> Check out this Lowrider Bike for sale on Craigslist over here.
> 
> This has to be a joke or this guys on crack :loco:
> 
> ...


looks like the craigslist adds here:roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

lol


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

shit if i can get 3800 for a brats bike i got two in my garage right now!!! whos got the cash!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

GOD DAMN! and i thought the asking price for that red and black bike i have up for sale was high...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Is that including the 2 couches - tv- rug and the plant.  lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wtf???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Wtf???


that some thing lesstime will sell his bike for lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaa funnie mike


Clown Confusion said:


> that some thing lesstime will sell his bike for lol


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

LoL there not even 100 spokes:roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Its backwards the price is zero dollars and 38¢ lmfao where are the stars stickers fir that price needs to be original lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Someone is smoking some good shit!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> Someone is smoking some good shit!!


 i want some lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> GOD DAMN! and i thought the asking price for that red and black bike i have up for sale was high...


Oh no it still is but this is just fucking stupid.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

DAMN DEY TAXIN BAD


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the saude seat is whats so pricey


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> Oh no it still is but this is just fucking stupid.


 yea, i told the owner that the only way some one will buy it is if you lied to a crack head and told them it was made of pure crack.

i figure maybe if i have it painted better that it may sell for more than 30 $ .


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I told the guy at the Swapmeet.That had one similar to it.Your not asking enough.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I told the guy at the Swapmeet.That had one similar to it.Your not asking enough.


 should of told him that its worth 5,000 and its rare.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> should of told him that its worth 5,000 and its rare.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

SOLD!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> should of told him that its worth 5,000 and its rare.


:roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

ULTRAMAN said:


> SOLD!!


:wow:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is dat a full custom bike


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

HE'S PRACTICALLY GIVING IT AWAY. :run:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HE'S PRACTICALLY GIVING IT AWAY. :run:


Yeah he is I might have to get it before one of you guys does.Cant be slipping on good deals.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lmfao


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

If you wanna see a real lowrider bike stay on this page and look for custom lowrider bike for sale thats what u call a lowrider bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

So after weeks of me trying to get ahold of this guy to find out if this was a joke or not, he finally called me back this morning. 

I said : hey, how much are you asking for that bike ? He said : well Im willing to take 28 for the bike, & I said as in $2800 ? He said : Yes, but im willing to take a little less, because its worth it, its a real nice bike :wow: I said : yeah thats a bit high for me, since I buy lowrider bikes off craigslist for no more than $50-$100 bucks all the time ! He said : well make me a resonable offer 

I just told him, Ill call you back, shit I was at a loss for words when he said $2800, I didnt even know how to explain to the poor guy that hes nuts :roflmao:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Someone SLAP!! That dumb ass!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Boricua Customs said:


> So after weeks of me trying to get ahold of this guy to find out if this was a joke or not, he finally called me back this morning.
> 
> I said : hey, how much are you asking for that bike ? He said : well Im willing to take 28 for the bike, & I said as in $2800 ? He said : Yes, but im willing to take a little less, because its worth it, its a real nice bike :wow: I said : yeah thats a bit high for me, since I buy lowrider bikes off craigslist for no more than $50-$100 bucks all the time ! He said : well make me a resonable offer
> 
> I just told him, Ill call you back, shit I was at a loss for words when he said $2800, I didnt even know how to explain to the poor guy that hes nuts :roflmao:


I'd be at a Loss for words too.Hes Probably all excited waiting for you to call back.Aleready spending the money.:rofl:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I'd be at a Loss for words too.Hes Probably all excited waiting for you to call back.Aleready spending the money.:rofl:


:roflmao: Hell yeah, thinkin he can at least get $2000 :ugh:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Boricua Customs said:


> :roflmao: Hell yeah, thinkin he can at least get $2000 :ugh:


He already put the gifts under the Tree just waiting for your call.Thats messed up.I can hear him now. " WELL KIDS GONNA HAVE TO TAKE BACK THEM THERE GIFTS.THE MAN NEVER CALLED".:roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> He already put the gifts under the Tree just waiting for your call.Thats messed up.I can hear him now. " WELL KIDS GONNA HAVE TO TAKE BACK THEM THERE GIFTS.THE MAN NEVER CALLED".:roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

some dude had one in fresno at the swap meet for 50 if he only knew thay are going for 3gs on craigs:roflmao:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

stepituptattoo said:


> some dude had one in fresno at the swap meet for 50 if he only knew thay are going for 3gs on craigs:roflmao:


Gonna Have to Go get it.:rofl:


----------

